# laptop shut off during system restore



## Deanwalters (Jun 6, 2011)

hi i have an acer aspire and it shut off during a system restore now i cant do anything i cant boot from any mode including safe mode i also cant do another restore as it wont let me and because my laptop came preloaded with windows i dont have operating system discs sooo if any1 could help me out that'd be greatly appreciated


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Boot into Recovery using the HDD Recovery partition and try running System Restore from there. Press ALT+F10 during boot; if no-go - check owner's manual for correct key sequence.


----------



## Deanwalters (Jun 6, 2011)

alt+f10 was the system restore i was using lol now it doesnt work just keeps saying please wait a moment left it on for 18 hours it still said please wait a moment


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Did you try repair option from that same menu?

Do you have files backed up? Next step - reset to factory defaults.


----------



## Deanwalters (Jun 6, 2011)

i dont see any repair options also i believe i dont have any files backed up  lol ur gonna have to walk me through this step by step if you can please


----------



## Deanwalters (Jun 6, 2011)

when i try to boot up it comes to a black screen with options like to pick safe mode and such the top of the screen says windows error recovery the options i have are as follows:
safe mode
safe mode with networking
safe mode with command prompt
last known good configuration (advanced)
start windows normally


ive tried all those options with no success


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

The easiest way to copy files out is to take the HDD out and connect it to another system via USB/SATA adapter - something like this - 

Newegg.com - Vantec 2.5"/3.5"/5.25" SATA/IDE to USB 2.0 Adapter - Model CB-ISATAU2

Than put HDD back in laptop and reinstall Windows.


----------



## Deanwalters (Jun 6, 2011)

i'll try to do that and let you know how it goes idk if i have anything to hook it up to tho lol thank you for your time and help


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Any other computer w/ USB connector will do fine - XP, Vista, Windows 7 - doesn't matter.


----------



## Deanwalters (Jun 6, 2011)

lol kinda dont have the money to buy a usb connector at the moment  plus i live out in the boons drive would be a nightmare


----------



## Deanwalters (Jun 6, 2011)

is there any other possible way to solve this problem that you know of?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi this is another way to save your data Use Ubuntu Live CD to Backup Files from Your Dead Windows Computer - How-To Geek
and this might suggest a option or two How to Recover a Dead Windows Machine - wikiHow


----------

